# Scumbag Nintendo: Makes Year of Luigi special 3DS LL/XL. Mario appears on it too.



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Front:

*i.imgur.com/mDgAkel.jpg

Back:

The culprit has the red rectangle around him.

*i.imgur.com/EO4zAxW.jpg

What is the meaning of this Nintendo? Can't Luigi get the spotlight for himself once?

(inb4 Luigi's Mansion)


----------

